# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Dialekti Shkodran

## [A-SHKODRANI]

kasavet - kujdes
kastan - enkas
kojshi - fqinje, gjiton
hallk - njerezia, bota, njerezit
tami [theksi bie ne fund] - hamendje
nur - hijebukur
perri - e bukur [perdoret dhe si emer per femrat]
nadje ose sabah - mengjes
taksirat - rrezik, fat i keq
zylyf - tufe flokesh, cullufe
nalla :buzeqeshje:  - papuçe me take derrase dhe me llastik
rrem - vije ose rrip i holle qe dallon ne ngjyre.
xhevap - pergjigje
çajre - rrugedalje
gajle - kokeçarje, hall, shqetesim
avlli - mur qe rrethin oborrin
pullaz - çati
çardak - pjese e hapet, e rrethuar zakonisht me parmake dhe e shtruar me derrasa, ne katin e dyte te shtepive te vjetra.
safallek - hapsire
sheher - qender

----------


## EDUARDI

vdes per dialektin shkodran me pelqen shume sidomos kur thoni naqe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FLORIRI

Te lumshin duart.....

Kultura shkodrane nuk shteron kurre.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Genti

Si Eshte ajo fjale ime e urte qe kam shprehur ne forum???

Me Ken shkodran te tana i ban se dialekti shkodran asht ma i miri ner tan  :buzeqeshje: 

Genti

----------


## Larsus

a per shkoder locen a jeni tu fol or zylyfa? (pa, sa me pelqen kjo fjale, me balluket menjae)   :kryqezohen:  

shumica e ketyre te siper permendurave jane fjale te turqishtes qe kane mbetur prej kohesh...vetem me dy fjale te vecante e kam problemin une kur vjen puna ke shkodrancja: 

1- me i thane cupes se huej _ burrneshe_ 
2- me shajt zog ashtuje 

te tjerat rregullohena naqe, dhe i marrim vesh (po i perseritet dy here lol)  :Lulja3:

----------


## EDUARDI

naqe akoma se ka zgjidh punen mer me dialektet aman mer naqe njefsha te miren un ty

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

> Si Eshte ajo fjale ime e urte qe kam shprehur ne forum???
> 
> Me Ken shkodran te tana i ban se dialekti shkodran asht ma i miri ner tan 
> 
> Genti


E din vet ti naqe  mir ke than me ken shkodran tana i ban  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

> naqe akoma se ka zgjidh punen mer me dialektet aman mer naqe njefsha te miren un ty


Ke zemer  arit naqe  ka shum ransi mos e ke problem naqe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

jo mer naqe ta marsha se je njesh dhe un neser naqe per shendet tat me ben_shkodranin kam me pi dy dopio naqe per ty maje mend fjal burrash

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

> jo mer naqe ta marsha se je njesh dhe un neser naqe per shendet tat me ben_shkodranin kam me pi dy dopio naqe per ty maje mend fjal burrash


Mos me hajde  dejshem se ti thej brit  naqe e din veti naqe looooooooooooooooooooooooool  te kam njish bani qef naqe e mi ban te fala BENIT prej meje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Paska fillu lakimi i fjales 'naqe' knej ...lol

Larsus , zevendesoje fjalen 'burrneshe' me 'ta marrsha' ( ne kuptimin ta marrsha te keqen' se ndoshta te tingellon ma bukur...lol
Kurse per shprehjen 'zog kur'vet' , nese ke veshtiresi , mund ta zevendesosh fjalen 'zog' me 'bir' ose 'klysh'.te njetin kuptim kane ne dialektin shkodran , mjafton qe ty te mos te vriten veshet e bukur ...lol
Nese as keto nuk bejne efekt , me kallxo kur ke ditelindjen se te baj dhurate nji pale kufje... :perqeshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

Tek puna ime kam nje djale shkodran dhe numrit nente ai i theshte nan... 
Pa klientet e tavolines numer nente(dmth ne restorant) qe ishin ngritur dhe me pyet "a iku nana a?" dhe une natyrisht i pergjigjem sipas kuptimit tim te dialektit shkodran "nena ime eshte ne shqiperi, nuk ka ku te veje" ...e si perfundim tani flasim vetem anglisht lol...

he po, Naqe me thuj kujt i thone molla t'arta a domate t'arta... a dicka e perafert se nuk po me kujtohet tamam tamam  :Lulja3:

----------


## Manulaki

> Tek puna ime kam nje djale shkodran dhe numrit nente ai i theshte nan... 
> Pa klientet e tavolines numer nente(dmth ne restorant) qe ishin ngritur dhe me pyet "a iku nana a?" dhe une natyrisht i pergjigjem sipas kuptimit tim te dialektit shkodran "nena ime eshte ne shqiperi, nuk ka ku te veje" ...e si perfundim tani flasim vetem anglisht lol...
> 
> he po, Naqe me thuj kujt i thone molla t'arta a domate t'arta... a dicka e perafert se nuk po me kujtohet tamam tamam


molla t'arta = domate.

----------


## ShkodraniGr

> Paska fillu lakimi i fjales 'naqe' knej ...lol
> 
> Larsus , zevendesoje fjalen 'burrneshe' me 'ta marrsha' ( ne kuptimin ta marrsha te keqen' se ndoshta te tingellon ma bukur...lol
> Kurse per shprehjen 'zog kur'vet' , nese ke veshtiresi , mund ta zevendesosh fjalen 'zog' me 'bir' ose 'klysh'.te njetin kuptim kane ne dialektin shkodran , mjafton qe ty te mos te vriten veshet e bukur ...lol
> Nese as keto nuk bejne efekt , me kallxo kur ke ditelindjen se te baj dhurate nji pale kufje...


hhahahahahah e paske qa naqe taman i ke than alex
edhe dicka po ju shtoj un
fjala naqe--don me than zemer ne dialegtin shkodran :P
naqe------>zemer
ifije ---------->nje cik
kertoll ----------->patate
mollotarta---------->domate
axh---------------------->xhaxha  :xhemla:

----------


## EDUARDI

o liro po ti mer me krevat po vjen naqe ajt ta marsha mer naqe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## White_Angel

AAO .....

Une e di ate *Zog gomarit.*  . Si eshte ajo barsaleta qe tregojne  :ngerdheshje:  , qe shkon miku tek nji shpi edhe i thone :" A don me fjet me Bebin ne nji ode , apo don me fjet ketu ke oda e zjarrit? "Ehhh , tha miku me vete , kush flen me bebin nih tan naten tuj "kja "( duke qare) lol , ma mire po flej i tu , ke oda zjarrit. E kur cohet miku ne mjes sheh , nji vajze te bukur qe po i sjell kafen e mjesit. E po e ved(pyet) miku : " Si te qujn moj vajze ? - Une ,- tha vajza- jam Bebi , po ty si te qujn ? A mu a - i thote miku - Mu ,  me thone zog gomarit :P




Disa te tjera se vertet qe dialekti shkodran eshte shume i bukur.

Nr i kane te lexetcem 
40= katerdhet\
10= dhete ( si dhjeta e Gjinit kjo tek portokallia)


kane : 


Tamel = qumesht
Burofresk= gjalp
t'lyn = gjalp edhe kjo me duket ta thone shkodranet ma mire
kertolla = patate
Thi( maroj per kete fjalen nga menyra si e thone ) = DERR

nji tjeter barsalete qe tregojne eshte: Ka ken i femi i vogel ne klase te pare dhe kane qene duke mesuar germen D . D e madhe e shtypit , d e vogel e shtypit. Derri apo ku di une si ka qen ne abetare. Tani ky femija ne shkoder ka thane : D e madhe e shtypit , d e vogel e shtypit  Thiuuuuuuuuuuu

Purri= pras , presh
Si ke nje?= si je gdhire


etj etj

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pershndetje

Un shum kam kontakte  me Shkodran kuptohet ne Chat..

pa 1 pa 2 fjalen NAQE po e thoshin , me kan mesu edhe mua nga nje her edhe ne Kosov po them NAQE NAQE  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ShkodraniGr

> o liro po ti mer me krevat po vjen naqe ajt ta marsha mer naqe


naqe kam fjet me motorr ne kervat se kam frig se ma vjedhin looooooooool 
kjo asht gadhada shkodrane edhe djalegti shkodran
gadhad---->qyfyre---->shaka

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Tek puna ime kam nje djale shkodran dhe numrit nente ai i theshte nan... 
> Pa klientet e tavolines numer nente(dmth ne restorant) qe ishin ngritur dhe me pyet "a iku nana a?" dhe une natyrisht i pergjigjem sipas kuptimit tim te dialektit shkodran "nena ime eshte ne shqiperi, nuk ka ku te veje" ...e si perfundim tani flasim vetem anglisht lol...
> 
> he po, Naqe me thuj kujt i thone molla t'arta a domate t'arta... a dicka e perafert se nuk po me kujtohet tamam tamam


lol Kalto
Kur eshte fjala per numrin 9 , i jepet theks i mbytur zanores 'a' ose ma shqip , kur e thu nan ( per 9 ) nuk e mban gjuhen e shtrire (lol) por e perkul pak brenda gojes , kurse per nane ( nene ) zanorja 'a' eshte e hapur !
Ma kujtove njenin qe kur luanim 5 katesh , hidhte 9 dhe thote nan ( si fjala nene ) , un hidhja mbas tij dhe thosha 'bab'  :ngerdheshje: 
p.s mos me thirr naqe maj dreq se me duket vedi si me kene zog pa pupla ( si bie , lakuriq ee   :ngerdheshje: )



> AAO .....
> 
> Une e di ate *Zog gomarit.*  . Si eshte ajo barsaleta qe tregojne  , qe shkon miku tek nji shpi edhe i thone :" A don me fjet me Bebin ne nji ode , apo don me fjet ketu ke oda e zjarrit? "Ehhh , tha miku me vete , kush flen me bebin nih tan naten tuj "kja "( duke qare) lol , ma mire po flej i tu , ke oda zjarrit. E kur cohet miku ne mjes sheh , nji vajze te bukur qe po i sjell kafen e mjesit. E po e ved(pyet) miku : " Si te qujn moj vajze ? - Une ,- tha vajza- jam Bebi , po ty si te qujn ? A mu a - i thote miku - Mu ,  me thone zog gomarit :P


lol White angel
Zog gomarit asht shprehja ofenduese ma e preferumja per shkodranet lol
Me shkrive me ato barcaletat...qe meqe ra fjala, here is one from me...
Po i shitin mend njeri-tjetrit nji pogradecar dhe nji shkodran se liqeni i cilit qytet ka ma shume peshk !
Ky pogradecari i thote shkodranit , liqeni i Ohrit ka aq shume peshk sa po te mbushesh nji kove me uje , gjysmen e ke peshk !
Ky shkodrani i thote , ne liqenin e shkodres , me dasht me mbush nji kove me uje , duhet me tremb peshqit nji here ...lol

----------


## Joselyn

> Tek puna ime kam nje djale shkodran dhe numrit nente ai i theshte nan... 
> Pa klientet e tavolines numer nente(dmth ne restorant) qe ishin ngritur dhe me pyet "a iku nana a?" dhe une natyrisht i pergjigjem sipas kuptimit tim te dialektit shkodran "nena ime eshte ne shqiperi, nuk ka ku te veje" ...e si perfundim tani flasim vetem anglisht lol...
> 
> he po, Naqe me thuj kujt i thone molla t'arta a domate t'arta... a dicka e perafert se nuk po me kujtohet tamam tamam


ai qe thot NAN ne vend qe me than nand, dmth me ND shkodran e jo thjesht me N, nuk asht shkodran, por katundar shkodret ose malcor, edhe vetquhet shkodran.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------

